# Amanuensis



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 13, 2008)

I have not delved into this but, while hoping to avoid a controversial thread, would be grateful for insights or recommendations for further study on the subject of those who are said to have served as amanuenses for the Apostle Paul (I'm aware of the debate over the authorship of Hebrews) with respect to canonical epistles. 

I have in mind the following:

1 Corinthians: "The first epistle to the Corinthians was written from Phillippi by Stephanas and Fortunatus, and Achaicus, and Timotheus."

2 Corinthians: "The second epistle to the Corinthians was written from Phillippi, a city of Macedonia, by Titus and Lucas"

Ephesians: "Written from Rome unto the Ephesians by Tychicus"

Phillippians: "It was written to the Phillippians from Rome by Epaphroditus"

Colossians: "Written from Rome to the Colossians by Tychicus and Onesimus"

Philemon: "Written from Rome to Philemon by Onesimus, a servant"

Hebrews: "Written to the Hebrews from Italy by Timothy" 

As a related question, I would be interested to know the source of these attributions and others which specify the origin of the letter or its bearer. In looking at the Geneva Bibles (1560, 1599 facsimile, 1599 modernized), I see the word "sent" inserted in italics before "by" which would suggest not _amanuensis_ but _bearer_.


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 13, 2008)

What is amanuensis? Can you explain it some more? What is the debate over? Authorship?


----------



## DTK (Apr 13, 2008)

Coram Deo said:


> What is amanuensis? Can you explain it some more? What is the debate over? Authorship?


An amanuensis is a secretary of sorts. Paul used them to dictate at least some of his epistles.

DTK


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 13, 2008)

Coram Deo said:


> What is amanuensis? Can you explain it some more? What is the debate over? Authorship?



An amanuensis is someone who copies or takes dictation in writing a manuscript for another, ie., a secretary. 

The only debate I referenced is over the Pauline authorship of Hebrews, which is not the focus of my inquiry, but rather the subject of amanuensis as it relates to Pauline epistles, and where do the attributions found in some Bibles originate.


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 13, 2008)

Interesting, 

I was unaware of amanuensis and that the books were dictated by the writers whom we know wrote them....


----------



## DTK (Apr 13, 2008)

Coram Deo said:


> Interesting,
> 
> I was unaware of amanuensis and that the books were dictated by the writers whom we know wrote them....


Paul would often indicate when he would use his own hand, e.g. 1 Cor 16:1; Gal 6:11; Col 4:18; 2 Thess 3:17; Philemon 1:19.

Here is an example of an amanuensis; Romans 16:22 _I, Tertius, who wrote this epistle, greet you in the Lord._

DTK


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 13, 2008)

I Tertius, who wrote this epistle, salute you in the Lord. 

It appears Tertius got off at least one inspired sentence!


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 13, 2008)

Or I guess we could say that Tertius only wrote what was pleasing to Paul and thus even this is Pauline.


----------



## MW (Apr 13, 2008)

John Brown (Wamphray) has some notes on the postscripts in the last few pages of his commentary on Romans. See also the last page of Dickson's commentary on Hebrews. I agree with the latter's assessment that these were written by "some inconsiderate hand."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 13, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> John Brown (Wamphray) has some notes on the postscripts in the last few pages of his commentary on Romans. See also the last page of Dickson's commentary on Hebrews. I agree with the latter's assessment that these were written by "some inconsiderate hand."



That was very helpful, thanks so much! 

Links and Downloads Manager - The Epistles - An Exposition of the Epistle of Paul the Apostle to the Romans -- John Brown of Wamphray - The PuritanBoard
Links and Downloads Manager - The Epistles - Commentary on Hebrews -- David Dickson - The PuritanBoard


----------

